
WikiLeaks says Assange's Internet link was severed by 'state party' - dominotw
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/10/17/wikileaks-says-assanges-internet-link-was-severed-by-state-party.html
======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722929)

------
nateberkopec
We basically know nothing at this point - the only evidence that it was a
"state party" is that Wikileaks said it was. How they can be certain of that
is anyone's guess.

That said, John Kerry is in London right now.

~~~
a_brawling_boo
Also, coincidentally, Russia Today has had all of it's UK based bank accounts
closed: [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-37677020](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37677020)

------
HalfwayToDice
The story is nonsense - there's no evidence of any of this happening at all.

Maybe a cleaner upplugged the router? Maybe his WIFI was playing up? Why not
use a 4G dongle? The 4G is fine at the building, people are livestreaming from
there.

The entire story is cringy hysterical nonsense.

------
aphistic
That must've been some party!

------
anotheryou
no better source than fox? Many believe foxnews is not a reliable and a highly
biased source.

~~~
ThisIsMac
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787889195507417088](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787889195507417088)

